# Scooters



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've just bought a new camera and have just been clearing out my old one and found these. Reminds me of what a good time I had in Gijon and also reminds of my stolen scoot.









The first pic is a special one for Alasdair.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mark I know you've had a few bikes and scooters







but that's a lot


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That Vespa with sidecar is very nice. I like that a lot.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Yu need vintages watches to be coordinated....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> That Vespa with sidecar is very nice. I like that a lot.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Seems to be a trend for sidecars on scooters....

Sidecars

Fitting


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Can't help thinking of Wallace and Gromit


----------

